# Caloric Engine Photos



## IronHorse (Oct 31, 2008)

Well here are some pictures and video of my latest engine. 









I got the idea from a picture I saw in "Home Mechanics For Amateurs" and thought it would be a neat engine to build.






There where only a couple of cut-away drawings, but no dimensions so I had to wing it. I modified the way the power cylinder is connected to make it easier to seal the one piece hot/cold cylinder.













I built the displacer cylinder from some 1.5" copper pipe, and after much searching found that a 42g can of Ronson Butane makes a good displacer piston. 

HINT: Remove contents before using ;D

I just cut the top off to the right length and made a press-fit cap for it. Altough the copper pipe was easy to work with, It really was not a good idea.There is no insulation between the cold and hot sides so after 5 Minuit's of run time the thing is so stinking hot you could fry eggs on it :big: But at that point it is still running strong (550 RPM) and I shut it off for worry it will melt down! 

These Hot-Air engines have got me hooked and I am already starting my next one: The Moriya engine.


Here is some video of it running


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 31, 2008)

not only a very good looking engine but it also has a very cool sound to it.................engine of the month ???????

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful Engine!

Very Well Done.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice!!  :bow: Looks to be a great runner, and it has a great sound as Chuck has stated!


----------



## bigal2749 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great engine 
I collect old toy steam engines and your's very close to a Weeden Caloric engine ca'1900-20
Sorry not a better photo


----------



## cfellows (Nov 1, 2008)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> Well here are some pictures and video of my latest engine.



Iron Horse, that's a great looking and running engine. Did you make the flywheels from scratch or did you make them from castings?

Chuck


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 1, 2008)

Most impressive. Excellent workmanship! :bow: :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Nov 1, 2008)

Lovely Job :bow: :bow:

Regards
Bob


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your positive comments. It was a fun project.

cfellows: The flywheels where turned from some flat plate and the spokes are cut out with a small saw. I polished the rims and masked them before giving them a little sandblast.

I did not have my rotary table when I made them, but will have to try milling out the spokes on the next one.


bigal2749: Your Weeden hot-air engine is great! I have never seen one of those before. I also collect old steam toys, and I have one model 238 vertical steam engine.

Thanks


----------



## Mike N (Nov 11, 2008)

:bow: Beautiful Engine! :bow:

Are the plans available for this little Gem?

I would love to build one! I just completed 2 Stirling Engines from Jerry Howells plans.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice engine. Nice runner and looks great!

Chuck


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 11, 2008)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> The flywheels where turned from some flat plate and the spokes are cut out with a small saw. I polished the rims and masked them before giving them a little sandblast.



That is some seriously good work with simple tools  8) any chance you could do a little write up (with any pictures available) as I suspect there are lots of folk, both in here and on the sidelines, who would really enjoy seeing these flywheels made how you've described. I've got to say I have a small Mill and even so producing that quality of work is still a little daunting, to do it with hand tools is , imho, bloody impressive 8) .......... very well done. :bow:

CC


----------

